# ****  in Five



## Spr.Earl (17 Jul 2003)

The link below is to the autobiography of of Jack Symon who was captured at Singapore and sent to Thailand to work on the Railway.
You can read the book on the net.
It‘s a very good read.


 http://www.fepow-community.org.uk/research/jack_symon/html/hell_in_five.htm


----------

